# Soundcards in Canada



## JetJockey (Oct 26, 2008)

Hi all, I live in Ontario, Canada, just got my PB13 Ultra a week ago and was wondering if any of you can recommend a suitable card and or place to order from? The Turtle beach looks great but its a bit pricey here ($100 plus tax and shipping etc). Will be using with Vista if that is still an issue.

Secondly, I do not have an SMS-1 or BFD, just the Peq on the Ultra, will this still be worth doing?

Many thanks in advance

Chris


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

The External USB SoundBlaster Live now appears to operate with Vista, although I don't know where to get it in Canada.

Also the Behringer UCA202 works with Vista and would be avaliable at a local guitar music shop. That's where a lot of people get their BFD's and other Behringer equipment. Phone around the yellow pages at guitar music shops.

The PEQ on the SVS will work fine for your major resonance peak, so it's definitely worth it. Running REW will help also with establishing the optimum placement of your sub and with integrating the sub and mains (when adjusting the subs phase control).

brucek


----------



## JetJockey (Oct 26, 2008)

Great info, thanks for your help!


----------

